
Meet Winnie, a female-founded startup pioneering better tech for parents - annekate
https://medium.com/winnie-labs/meet-winnie-16d689d9bd4f#.iluyurk6j
======
annekate
Hello! I'm one of the founders and I lead design & development of the iPhone
app. I welcome any feedback, comments or questions about Winnie!

